# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  क्या आप जानते है की मधुमेह से हो सकता है त्वचा संक्रमण का खतरा

## Apurv Sharma

मधुमेह एक खतरनाक बीमारी है। लेकिन अगर इसका मरीज अपना पूरा ख्याल रखे और व्यायाम करने के साथ साथ उचित खाद्य पदार्थों का सेवन करे तो इस रोग पर काबू पाया जा सकता है और इस रोग से होने वाले नुकसान से बचा जा सकता है।

मधुमेह मरीजों को जिस चीज का सबसे अधिक खतरा होता है वह है त्वचा संक्रमण का। मधमेह के कारण एक बार त्वचा संक्रमण होने पर इसे रोकना बहुत मुश्किल होता है। यानी बार-बार त्वचा पर किसी ना किसी रूप में प्रभाव पड़ता रहता है। मधुमेह एक ऐसी बीमारी है जिससे शरीर में मौजूद रक्त में शुगर की मात्रा बढ़ जाती है। इसका प्रभाव आप अपनी त्वचा पर आसानी से देख सकते हैं।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*आप की त्वचा पर प्रभाव :-

*त्वचा की अवस्था इस पर भी निर्भर करती है कि आप पर मधुमेह का कितना प्रभाव पड़ा हैं लेकिन इसके अलावा मधुमेह के दौरान त्वचा की कुछ ऐसी अवस्थाएं भी हैं जिनसे त्वचा बहुत ही खराब हो जाता है। मधुमेह के दौरान डायबिटीक डर्मोंपैथी हो सकता है। इसमें अकसर पैर पर एक मोटी परत जम जाती है लेकिन यह बहुत हानिकारक नहीं होता।  निक्रोबायोसिस लिपोयडिका डज्ञयबिटीक्रोम (एनएलडी) ये समस्या रक्त प्रभाव में अचानक आएं बदलाव के कारण होती है। हालांकि ये बहुत अधिक नुकसान त्वचा को नहीं पहुंचाती लेकिन इसके कारण त्वचा पर बड़े-बड़े पैच बन जाते हैं। जिससे त्वचा में जगह-जगह छिद्र हो जाते हैं और उन पर कीटाणुओं के हमला करने की क्षमता दुगुनी हो जाती है जिससे त्वचा संक्रमण का खतरा बढ़ जाता है।  सेलिरोडर्मा डायबिटीकोरम ये समस्या आमतौर पर मधुमेह टाइप 2 के मरीजों को होती है। मधुमेह के कारण होने वाले इस प्रभाव को गर्दन और कमर के हिस्से पर देखा जा सकता है

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*त्वचा संक्रमण :-*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या ह इनके उपचार :-*ब्लड में ग्लूकोज की बहुत अधिक मात्रा के कारण मरीज को त्वचा संक्रमण और अन्य इंफेक्शंस का खतरा बढ़ जाता है। सेलिरोडर्मा डायबिटीकोरम से निजात पाने के लिए ब्लड शुगर लेवल को आसानी से नियंत्रित किया जा सकता है। विटिलीगो  उपचार करने के लिए स्टेरायड या फिर पिगमेंट अल्र्टिंग तकनीक का इस्तेमाल किया जाता है।  इसके अलावा मधुमेह का त्वचा पर जो प्रभाव पड़ता है उनमें त्वचा का कीटाणुओं के संपर्क में आना या फिर फंगल इंफेक्शन होना शामिल है।  लेकिन इसका मतलब यह नहीं है कि इसका इलाज संभव नहीं है बल्कि दवाईयों से फंगल इंफेक्शन का उपचार भी संभव है। लेकिन फंगल इफेक्शन बहुत अधिक बढ़ जाएं तो मरीज की स्थिति गंभीर हो सकती है और ऐसी स्थिति में इलाज भी संभव नहीं हो पाता।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

यदि आप मधुमेह में होने वाले किसी भी तरह के त्वचा के नकारात्मक प्रभावों से बचना चाहते हैं तो इसके लिए आपको अधिक से अधिक त्वचा की देखभाल करने के साथ ही शुगर लेवल को नियंत्रित करने की जरूरत है। और डॉक्टर की सलाह लेते रहे |

----------

